# Spindle Thread Size



## jocat54 (May 16, 2016)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the internal thread on the outboard side of the spindle on a 12x36 ( I believe they are the same lathe as a PM 12x36)
I have tried to measure the thread pitch but I don't think it is metric 1.5mm--looks closer to imperial 16. Sorry my old eyes are just having a hard time with this--can't focus that good close up and can't get enough light to help me out. Really sucks getting old sometimes.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 17, 2016)

I have a Jet 1336. The spindle on it is not threaded internally. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## BGHansen (May 17, 2016)

My Grizzly G0709 has a 1.5 mm pitch on the back side outer diameter of the spindle, nothing on the inside.

Can you lay a 3/8" x 16 bolt on the threads for a match check?  My spindle has at least a dozen threads; if you are line to line with a 3/8" x 16 bolt over a dozen threads that'd be it.  Maybe try an M10 x 1.5 (or whatever diameter gets you a 1.5 mm pitch) also.  Also, you might try a quick squirt of WD40 on the threads, then press some modeling clay into the threads.  Set a piece of bar stock on top of the clay and carefully remove it.  Should get you pretty close for a caliper or bolt check to the clay imprint.

Bruce


----------



## jocat54 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Bruce I have both imperial and metric thread gauges---I just can't see them well enough on the internal thread
I really like your idea of modeling clay--I would not have ever thought of that. Will be trying that.


----------



## jocat54 (May 18, 2016)

A little followup-the threads are indeed 1.5mm (Thanks again Bruce). Not exactly sure of the diameter but it is close to 40.7 mm or 1.602 thousandths..
I turned a piece of aluminum to 1.605 and cut 1.5mm threads and it fits but is a little sloppy. Will try again later.


----------

